
The cultural differences between East and West, according to one artist - qzervaas
http://qz.com/567479/the-cultural-differences-between-east-and-west-according-to-one-artist/
======
lyifan
The author herself is from China. What if she's doing the 'Telling the truth'
picture? who knows.

